# Bay Lake Sighting



## vacationdoc (May 5, 2012)

Duplicate post


----------



## tlwmkw (May 5, 2012)

This says it's a duplicate post but where is the original?  

tlwmkw


----------



## sb2313 (May 5, 2012)

Sightings board


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2012)

tlwmkw said:


> This says it's a duplicate post but where is the original?
> 
> tlwmkw



The recommended location on TUG for posting exchange company "sightings" is the Sightings and Distressed Forum, but one must be a TUG member to access that forum.  It's right below the TUG Lounge.


----------



## Tunseeker1 (May 6, 2012)

GAAAAA I can't find sightings.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2012)

You have to pay the $15 to join TUG and see the sightings board.  If you did join TUG, the sightings/ distressed forum will show up for you.  Check New Posts to see everything posted that day for all forums.


----------



## Tunseeker1 (May 6, 2012)

Got it! 

I haven't found out a lot about the forum yet so I am still trying to find everything.


----------

